# Ill eat my words if we get Keon Clark



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Is it possible Scott knew something of this and thats why he totally passed on James and the Big dog trade???Would Keon come to NYC and play for us...If Layden pulls this off,I will admit I am one dumb wanna be GM...But if he doesnt.....Any opinions on our chances


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

no sorry

if keon doesnt come back to toronto, hes going to a southern city

he has already said that if he doesnt sign with toronto hes goin to a warm climate


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Maybe the right amount of cash will change his mind! 

Id love to see us get Keon!


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Who knows. Maybe Lakers or Clippers. It's unlikely, but southern Cali has a warm climate. I wonder who down south would get him though.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

If the Magic are willing to give up some cap-room for next year, and offer him the mid-level... I'll be shocked if he doesn't go there.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know, Orlando always goes for the big name players in f/a it seems like. Even though Keon is really underrated I wonder if they'll pursue a deal with him. Maybe they are still gonna wait it out until Duncan's contract expires again. The suns could really use him if he's looking for a southern place:yes:


----------

